# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  مشکل در باز کردن یک فایل XML

## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام به اساتید و دوستان خوب و مهربون.

دوستان من یک فایل XML دارم که میخوام زبانشو ویرایش کنم.اما یه مشکل بزرگی با این فایل 

دارم اونم اینه که به هیچ وجه نوشته توی این XML وقتی با برنامه های خوندنیش باز میشه 

نمی بینم و به جاش یه مشت حروف ناشناخته که بیشتر به شکلها و کلمات چینی هست 

شباهت داره. یه جورایی انگار اصلا فایل استانداردی نیست.من این فایل رو ضمیمه میکنم.لطفا

هر کسی میتونه این فایل رو واسم به صورت استاندارد در بیاره یا لاقل بگه مشکل از کجاست و 

چه راه حلی داره.

منتظر پاسخ و کمک گرم شما هستم.

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام به همه اساتید و دوستان عزیز

مدیران و مسولان این بخش یعنی هیچ کسی نیست که تو این موضوع کمکی یا راهنمایی به ما

بکنه.خیلی لنگ این موضوع هستم.اصلا این فایل رو دریافت کنید شاید برای شما هم تازگی 

داشته باشه و بهش بر نخورده باشید.

ممنون میشم کمکم کنید.

منتظر پاسخ گرم شما هستم.

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام به همه اساتید و دوستان عزیز.

نمی دونم ولی احساس می کنم کسی به این بخش سر نمی زنه چون بعد از چند روز از طرح این

سوال من هنوز این تایپیک در راس تایپیکای این بخش هستش.واقعا کسی از دوستان نمی دونه

مبحث بنده به چی بر میگرده من متاسفانه سر رشته ای به مبحث XML ندارم ولی به خاطر نیاز

به ویرایش این فایل این سوال رو از دوستان کردم.

بازم امیدوارم اگر کسی از دوستان میتونه به من کمک کنه دریغ نکنه.

منتظر پاسخ گرم شما هستم.

----------


## wink12

دوست عزیز فایلت مورد داره منم بازش کردم ولی باز نمی شد 
باید فایل و دوبازه بنویسی یا اگر از جایی گرفتی دوباره download کنی

----------


## yeki_be_name_hich_kas

سلام

خسته نباشی دوست عزیز بازم جای شکرش باقیه که یه نفر به پس من توجه کرد.اما در مورد 

جوابتون باید بگم این فایل هیچ ایرادی نداره و مرتبط با زبان یک بازی آلمانی که من میخوام 

ویرایشش کنم.منتها این فایل کد شدست و نمیشه به طور معمول بازش کرد.من از اساتید 

خواستم که اگر برنامه ای داریم که بتونه این فایل را انکد کنه در اختیارم قرار بدن یا لاقل این فایل

رو واسم انکد کنن تحویلم بدن.اما خبری نشد.من این فایل رو در اختیار یه سایت خارجی قرار دادم

مدیر اونجا میتونست مشکل من رو حل کنه منتها گفت به دلایل قوانین انجمنشون چون این فایل

مربوط به یک بازی هستش نمیتونه این کارو انجام بده.بازم از شما که لاقل توجه کردید به این

پست ممنوم.

----------

